# NEC Code vc NEC Handbook



## maya_ni (Jan 29, 2010)

What do you recommend as a better reference book and why?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 29, 2010)

Take the handbook, especially if you don't use the code all the time. The handbook includes a lot of additional text, including examples, explaining the actual code sections.


----------



## nuclear bus (Jan 29, 2010)

maya_ni said:


> What do you recommend as a better reference book and why?


The handbook includes everything in the code as well as additional explanations and helpful hints. It's a million times more helpful. It has lots of calculation examples, and extra tables, and lists.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 1, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> Take the handbook, especially if you don't use the code all the time. The handbook includes a lot of additional text, including examples, explaining the actual code sections.


+1.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Feb 3, 2010)

Handbook - pictures help


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 3, 2010)

I did not use the handbook but I was used to work with the code. Take Flyer's advice and go with the handbook.


----------



## z06dustin (Feb 3, 2010)

if you don't know the code well, also take a copy of Ugly's.


----------

